# First passes on heavy aluminum plate



## Ngray (May 23, 2014)

I thought I'd post these up here as my newbie experience going after 5/8 plate for the first time. This is more of an experiment for some other hobby work I'm doing. I know the penetration wasn't good, but I was quite pleased with how the welder kept up.

Had real issues with my tungsten burning up (not contaminating) until I set my balance to 7, then the tungsten was fine.

Used a synchrowave 250 at 310 A to start, tapering down as my piece warmed up. 1/8 Tungsten, 1/8 Rod. 6061 alum and 4043 filler. 

Note the color on the vice I was welding in  won't do that again. On the upside I now have 'soft jaws'


----------



## Axis (May 24, 2014)

If you want penetration on that thick of a piece, you have to bevel the plates and you'll be running a lot of passes.  You also want to run an argon/helium mix to "generate" extra heat for anything over 1/2 inch.

That thick and I'd really suggest using mig, with beveled plates.  You'll still do a few passes, but it will be done faster.


----------



## markknx (May 24, 2014)

Axis, ys I agree mig or even stick if you don;t have mig. the TIG machine should be able to run stick. NGREY, for more pen. try a bigger tungsten and drop the balance. also use less filler per pass. another thing that can be done is preheat.  
 Mark


----------



## Ngray (May 24, 2014)

Agreed, pen was bad but not critical for this, as I'm only making a paperweight 
If I needed pen, I wholeheartedly agree with the advice though... My approach would be irresponsible for something structural.


----------



## GarageGuy (May 25, 2014)

Axis is spot on in his assessment.  Much easier and more practical to learn on smaller material, though.  That's more likely what you'll run in to on a regular basis.

GG


----------

